

How to Deploy A Server - mmorris
http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/how-deploy-server

======
mmorris
I've been working on a web app for a small charity in my spare time, and when
it came to server set up we had a debate about whether Chef or Puppet would be
too much for what will likely be a single production server (currently EC2)
for a long time.

Does anyone have experience running this kind of tool with a single server? Is
it worth it? What if we added a staging server too?

~~~
olgeni
You may also have a look at ansible, which could be well suited.

